# Workshops and Events (mainly UK)



## Adrian Lines (Feb 8, 2018)

Every January I trawl through the internet looking for photography workshops and events to put in my diary for the coming year.
I thought to myself, wouldn't it be good if there was one website where I could look and search for upcoming events.
After discovering that there wasn't, I decided to make one.
https://togable.co.uk
The website splits opportunities into three related sections; groups/organisations, locations and events.
If you are looking for something, I have already put in over 80 events. If you are a workshop provider, register and add your own workshop details.


----------



## petrochemist (Feb 8, 2018)

Thanks Adrian, could be useful 
Having things listable by area would be a great advantage.


----------

